# SH Youtube Channel taken down



## dreamtime (May 11, 2022)

Our Youtube Channel was just taken down by a copyright holder of music we used in all of our documentaries (Carbon Based Lifeforms).

We will try to contact them via their official e-mail to clarify what's going on and whether it's really CBL who issued the takedown or some imitator. Attempts to contact the issuer of the takedown by the contact email provided by google failed ("message blocked"), which makes it difficult to resolve the issue.

Meanwhile you can still access all our videos on Odysee.


----------



## TheHangedMan (May 11, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Our Youtube Channel was just taken down by a copyright holder of music we used in all of our documentaries (Carbon Based Lifeforms).
> 
> We will try to contact them via their official e-mail to clarify what's going on and whether it's really CBL who issued the takedown or some imitator. Attempts to contact the issuer of the takedown by the contact email provided by google failed ("message blocked"), which makes it difficult to resolve the issue.
> 
> Meanwhile you can still access all our videos on Odysee.


I'm on a well earned day off & had just gone on YouTube to continue watching the World's Fair video & nowhere to be seen !  so thanks for the info. & Odysee link , I'll continue my education  there ... Good luck with your dealings .


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 11, 2022)

What! Shouldn't all the funds from the channel just go to them anyway? Why would they want to strike you for that.


----------



## dreamtime (May 11, 2022)

not all but some. they made some money along the way, likely a couple thousands.


----------



## GandalfTheGreen (May 11, 2022)

This deeply saddens me.   Your channel was a WEALTH of some of the BEST occult knowledge that we can currently find.   But, as we all know, youtube is "controlled."   I highly suggest an odysee channel!   I'm sure the members of this community will support you!


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 11, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> not all but some. they made some money along the way, likely a couple thousands.


What a joke. Perhaps it is an imitator


----------



## BusyBaci (May 11, 2022)

If they had a problem with their music being used they would have long ago noticed it and let you know it by now. All of the strikes in one day??? Something is not wright. This is censorship that's what it is.


----------



## dreamtime (May 11, 2022)

New Youtube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgkp3w9uGegvhC3538yVg2Q

We will re-upload all videos, and edit the SH Videos to not include copyrighted material.

I am not sure, but my current assumption is that issuer abused the strike feature, and that this is not legitimate. Usually, when you upload a video with copyright material (which is perfectly fine on youtube, if you don't plagiarize entire videos), the copyright holders will get notified. Youtube splits the advertizing income with them, so most copyright holders usually accept. Some don't want their content to be used in certain videos and immediately object, but this never results in a strike. The fact that we received strikes tells me that in this case the copyright holder likely wanted to suppress our content because they didn't like it.

Our use of the music was in line with fair-use.


----------



## GandalfTheGreen (May 11, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> New Youtube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgkp3w9uGegvhC3538yVg2Q
> 
> We will re-upload all videos, and edit the SH Videos to not include copyrighted material.
> 
> I am not sure, but my current assumption is that issuer abused the strike feature, and that this is not legitimate. Usually, when you upload a video with copyright material (which is perfectly fine on youtube, if you don't plagiarize entire videos), the copyright holders will get notified. Youtube splits the advertizing income with them, so most copyright holders usually accept. Some don't want their content to be used in certain videos and immediately object, but this never results in a strike. The fact that we received strikes tells me that in this case the copyright holder likely wanted to suppress our content because they didn't like it.


I'm sure they're not the only one wanting to keep Stolen History's content suppressed! Not sure how familiar you are with odysee, but it's a pretty good platform! Not nearly as much censorship as (((you)))tube.


----------



## dreamtime (May 11, 2022)

GandalfTheGreen said:


> Not sure how familiar you are with odysee, but it's a pretty good platform! Not nearly as much censorship as (((you)))tube.



The link to our odysee channel is in the OP. Maybe you haven't seen it because I had edited it in later.


----------



## GandalfTheGreen (May 12, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> The link to our odysee channel is in the OP. Maybe you haven't seen it because I had edited it in later.


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## VincentFreeman (May 12, 2022)

That's sad to hear but not surprised ... I think from now on SH should upload on Youtube, Odysee, Bitchue all places as back up. There are so many informative videos taken down and shadow banned by YT. They can find millions of illegimate reasons to restrict you if they hate your message.


----------



## Ourstory (May 12, 2022)

This is tragic. I had a tab on my computer open to stolen history's channel always up and today checked to watch some videos and it was gone. That's the last straw, I'm boycotting youtube.


----------



## dreamtime (May 12, 2022)

Updates:

new Youtube channel is also gone now, because Youtube has permanently blocked all of our associated youtube channels
I have found a way to contact Youtube and asked them to review the issue. Not very likely that this changes anything, but at least someone should look into this


----------



## dreamtime (May 12, 2022)

Here's something you can do to help us.

Share and like this twitter post:



_View: https://twitter.com/stolenhistoryEN/status/1524816359628087299_​


The more people react to the post, the more likely CBL is to react.

Thank you!


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 12, 2022)

I still do not get it. Did they strike you three times in one day or had there been previous strikes? It seems a little harsh to give you the chance to take down the video and edit out the music before taking the channel down.


----------



## dreamtime (May 12, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> Did they strike you three times in one day or had there been previous strikes?



yes, 10 strikes at once for 10 different videos. Pretty absurd system. The system depends on Content ID owners not abusing their power. If you are a content ID owner you can shut down any channel you want, because youtube doesn't even verify the claims.

In general, large numbers of takedown notices are flawed. Counter notices are rarely used and are not protecting users’ rights as intended. On YouTube, specifically, the platform rarely scrutinizes takedowns, and creators rarely send counter notices. In 2017, YouTube received 2,500,000 takedowns targeting 7,000,000 videos, and rejected or requested more information for takedowns on just 300,000 videos. By contrast, it received only 150,000 counter notices for 200,000 videos. YouTube rejected 2/3 of these counter notices out of hand.​
Unfiltered: How YouTube’s Content ID Discourages Fair Use and Dictates What We See Online


----------



## suspicious (May 13, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> If they had a problem with their music being used they would have long ago noticed it and let you know it by now. All of the strikes in one day??? Something is not wright. This is censorship that's what it is.


Agree with that! We live in perilous times and censorship is rampant on social media platforms. I mean, they censor anything that is not aligned with a leftist, liberal worldview.


----------



## Dielectric (May 13, 2022)

suspicious said:


> Agree with that! We live in perilous times and censorship is rampant on social media platforms. I mean, they censor anything that is not aligned with a leftist, liberal worldview.


Devolution

Clif High did a video on this link above. The United States and all Western Democracies are under attack by the CCP's Western Alliance. Their Western Alliance consists of chosen partners, and whom are supported as proxy agents for the CCP, with the objective of destroying the economies and laws of the West in order to create the necessary grounds for a cultural revolution which will end when all the nation states of the west have been destroyed individually before being consolidated in to a global system of government based on that of Red China.
This plan was formulated in the late 1950's and on through the 1960's as the only viable plan for the communist party to survive.

We have seen the extreme totalitarian measures that the communist system will bring under their Stooge Proxy ruler Anthony Fauci here in the USofA.  These so called corporations are front organizations for the CCP. 

It's worth noting here that in the United States the last civil war was fought over the fiction that people were property, and today we have that inverted so that what we now have is the opposite absurdity that property is a person, hence the rights of corporations to stand above those of the people, and that's because the laws of the United States of America are founded upon the supremacy of the individuals rights over all others. That principle of personal freedoms has been used against individuals by making corporations legally equal to living beings, which is a total corruption of the law.

The US Supreme Court is captured, the mass media is captured, the electoral process is corrupted electronically and physically. 
This will end only one way and that's by War.  This person posting here with this argument that I responded to previously is undoubtedly an communist counter intelligence agent, and even if they aren't, they have already drank from the putrid waters of that corrupt and evil system.


----------



## Jd755 (May 13, 2022)

Just an idea but why not just open another account and shove the videos back up sans the music?
Would seem to be much easier than fighting and campaigning.


----------



## dreamtime (May 13, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Just an idea but why not just open another account and shove the videos back up sans the music?



That's the plan. Still we wanted to at least try to get it back.


----------



## Dielectric (May 13, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Just an idea but why not just open another account and shove the videos back up sans the music?
> Would seem to be much easier than fighting and campaigning.


Brilliant idea frankly. I'd like to say de-subscribe to youtube and all of use act as proxy agents for SH.  Makes me snicker to think about turning the tables on them.  I did delete my youtube channel and it wasn't easy since I had amassed a large collection of specialized video's.  Still we cannot stand idly by or we will all regret that deeply.

I like KD-755's idea but lets expand that to a full frontal assault.


----------



## B.Kerr (May 14, 2022)

TheHangedMan said:


> I'm on a well earned day off & had just gone on YouTube to continue watching the World's Fair video & nowhere to be seen !  so thanks for the info. & Odysee link , I'll continue my education  there ... Good luck with your dealings .


Try Bitchute


----------



## Citezenship (May 14, 2022)

Maybe we should host the vids on this site and just use an alt youtube channel to upload previews of the vids hosted here on the SH server, or even set up a separate .io site to exclusively host the vids, much like Matt Mckinly of Quantum of Consciousnesses does.


_View: https://youtu.be/e-5T3MmbVdE_


FreeVoice – Lifting the Veil


----------



## dreamtime (May 15, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> Maybe we should host the vids on this site



Yeah, that's very important. All images in our forum that get only hotlinked (embedded from other sites) are automatically auto-converted and uploaded to our server, which means that images in this forum do not disappear anymore, but many videos quickly disappear from Youtube over the years.

We have been working on a solution for this. It will be ready later this year, probably.


----------



## TheHangedMan (May 15, 2022)

B.Kerr said:


> Try Bitchute


I have many times & it buffers relentlessly so I use Odysee which is better but far from perfect . However I was glad to receive the SH link  as my viewing on YT  was synchronistically halted on that day .


----------



## Dielectric (May 15, 2022)

TheHangedMan said:


> I have many times & it buffers relentlessly so I use Odysee which is better but far from perfect . However I was glad to receive the SH link  as my viewing on YT  was synchronistically halted on that day .


I never use Youtube on my computer because the moment you connect the whole machine comes to a grinding halt. I've even had to switch the power off just to get out of Screwtube.  It shows fine on Roku though so splain that one?  Youtube is completely unwatchable on the computer.


----------



## ThomasDeDenker (Jun 8, 2022)

Is there any news about the YT site ?


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 9, 2022)

ThomasDeDenker said:


> Is there any news about the YT site ?



We'll start a new channel soon.


----------



## AbandonIdeology (Jul 17, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> We'll start a new channel soon.



I'm here via Jon Levi's channel and I'd like to express how important it is to keep fighting the fight and get your content back online. I'll help if I can, happy to donate upload bandwidth to get them online somewhere in full original resolutions. I think it's really important to try to maintain the quality of video and audio quality of the various great pieces this community has produced.


----------



## wild heretic (Nov 10, 2022)

I only go on YouTube for how-to and music videos.

For real info, Odysee and Rumble are decent. You can be monetarised on the latter and would be suitable for stolenhistory.
I suppose you can be half-monestarised on the former through their crypto tokens.

In fact, I've left google and windows completely now. I never used google except for Books and Scholar anyway since 2019. I've jumped ship to an Ubuntu Linux OS (Zorion 16.2) and couldn't be happier. Amazing OS. I'm sick to death of the Western NWO and the control and infantilism, the evil, the Satanism, the parasitism and the npc-ness of it all. I've had enough of all the control paradigms completely. It's just time to break out of the matrix and the AI mind in all avenues available to me.


----------



## scofield.htm (Nov 11, 2022)

wild heretic said:


> I only go on YouTube for how-to and music videos.
> 
> For real info, Odysee and Rumble are decent. You can be monetarised on the latter and would be suitable for stolenhistory.
> I suppose you can be half-monestarised on the former through their crypto tokens.
> ...


ditto, just got an ubuntu touch phone too, very pleased


----------

